# Mach`s 30,000th post Competition



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I mentioned in the Sunday Oldies Thread I`ve made my 30,000th post on this great forum (I really should get out more) :biggrin:

So, here`s a little competition as a thanks to the (mostly) wonderful membership of TWF -

Some of you may possibly have gathered that I have a special interest in watches made by The Services Watch Co., Ltd., Leicester. Well, can you guess how many Services watches, working and non-working, I actually own? If no one gets the exact number the closest will win*.

The prize is a copy of this massive book - Wristwatches:History of a Century`s Development (Schiffer Book for Collectors) Hardcover published in 1999










The competition is open to all members who joined before today`s date ie 14/02/2016

*In the event of a tie the funniest caption to this photograph of one of my cats, Jackie, will win..










The competition ends at Midnight Saturday 21/02/2016 (GMT), the winner will be announced the following day. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Well done, Mach!

My guess is 79, which is probably miles out!

"Aw dad, ye daft auld plonker, the vittenry said tae put Omega 3 in ma food!"


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats on 30000+ Posts

no idea so random number 49

I thought Mach said he would watch what I was eating .


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll go 66

"When's he going to clean this grout? I have to eat off this floor"

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

i would guess 380

the cat is saying: "Grumpy git is timing me eating now, what next...going for a sh!t..?. :angry: "


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I will guess at 69 for the simple reason that I seem to remember it used to have some fun associated with it.

As for the cat "If he really loved me, it would have been a Seiko Monster 200m"

Congratulations on the 30,000 posts. From your profile that works out at about 7 posts every day come rain or shine (mostly rain up there). For a man of your advanced years that must be one post for every hour you are awake. :laugh: :toot:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Btw, I thought I`d bore you all to tears with a trip down memory lane 600th Member artytime:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Speed poster :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats on the mile host one buddy

many guess 46

it's it's it's a Seiko monster in my bowl no it's just a speedy artytime:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Congrats on the 30,000 post :thumbsup:

I shall have a guess at 42

" I need a vet now that aint no fur ball I just coughed up !!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

38!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Honestly, I thought you would have reached 50,000 by this point. :wink:

Later,
William



chocko said:


> Speed poster :laugh:












TaDa!

Later,
William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hearty congrats on the fantastic milestone, Mac! :notworthy:

I'll say 73.

"I'm gonna tell Mum where Dad's hidden his new incoming!"


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mach has 179 ServiceS watches -- but he doesn't have MY "Competitor" :blind: f

"I'm watching this watch!"


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

123 - no idea, although being relatively new I have noticed the services in the oldies threads.

Time for a new cat cat mat!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

72 sounds reasonable.

"Oh Me Ga'wd, another 3 hours 'till lunch." :watch:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Well done Mach

reckon on 100 watches

" balls to this speed eating competition"


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

142 is my guess H


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Seventy two Services watches


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This was the best of the terrible ones I thought up, sadly. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> This was the best of the terrible ones I thought up, sadly. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Eh... I was going to with This is not what I meant by Omega oils!!! I was expecting more fish.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I will say 110 watches congrats on another milestone,and the cat caption,they seem to be all over the place bet you could find one of these watches on the moon.


----------



## nirrad (Feb 5, 2016)

300


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

30,000? Wow, congrats!

I'll say 54.

And the cat says "That's not what I meant when I said time for munchies."


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great responses so far guys & the captions have been great, so much so that in addition to whoever makes the best guess as to how many Services watches I own I`ve decided to give another copy of the same book for the best caption. So keep them coming & just a reminder that the competition ends at Midnight Saturday 21/02/2016 (GMT), the winners will be announced the following day. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

30,000 that's pretty committed! Could I have a guess at 24? Yep, I bet it's 24!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

relaxer7 said:


> 30,000 that's pretty committed! Could I have a guess at 24? Yep, I bet it's 24!


 I`m sorry, but as I mentioned in my original post..



> The competition is open to all members who joined before today`s date ie *14/02/2016*


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry Mach, my fault.

Maybe I can have a crack if you do a competition for your 50,000 post


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

relaxer7 said:


> Sorry Mach, my fault.
> 
> Maybe I can have a crack if you do a competition for your 50,000 post


 The rate you`re going I suspect you`ll reach that way before me.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Great responses so far guys & the captions have been great, so much so that in addition to whoever makes the best guess as to how many Services watches I own I`ve decided to give another copy of the same book for the best caption. So keep them coming & just a reminder that the competition ends at Midnight Saturday 21/02/2016 (GMT), the winners will be announced the following day. Good luck :thumbsup:


 Isn't Saturday the 20th?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SBryantgb said:


> Isn't Saturday the 20th?












You are correct, I should have said - the competition ends at Midnight Saturday 20/02/2016 (GMT), the winners will be announced the following day. Good luck :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You are correct, I should have said - the competition ends at Midnight Saturday 20/02/2016 (GMT), the winners will be announced the following day. Good luck :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin:


 Thank heavens for that... all my watches said today was the 19th and for a moment I thought they were wrong... Do you know how long it takes to change FIVE!!!! watches :swoon:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SBryantgb said:


> Thank heavens for that... all my watches said today was the 19th and for a moment I thought they were wrong... Do you know how long it takes to change FIVE!!!! watches :swoon:


 FIVE !?! PAH !! I`ve lost count how many I have to change when the clocks change or the months are less then 31 days long :wacko: :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## WatchingCrazy (Jan 2, 2016)

121


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

In light of some of the other fabulous entries to this comp...I think I'll bow out now...congrats to the final winner!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> In light of some of the other fabulous entries to this comp...I think I'll bow out now...congrats to the final winner!


 I`m sorry Roger but once you`re in you stay in :biggrin:

Only 45 minutes until the competition ends, the results will be announced after I get up in the morning artytime:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't want the prize (I have one :wink: ), I might be willing to take the cat (no surprize there) or take the watch out of the bowl along with the cat, if the varmints are a nuisance. 

Nope, I'll just take the cat, if Millicent (the "replacement cat") agrees.

I ask her when she wakes up. :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sorry Stan, but Jacqueline (usually known as Jackie) is going nowhere, she`s our cultured cat - an avid listener of Classic FM & a vital member of the family as are our other cats Molly & Janie :biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m sorry Stan, but Jacqueline (usually known as Jackie) is going nowhere, she`s our cultured cat - an avid listener of Classic FM & a vital member of the family as are our other cats Molly & Janie :biggrin:


 No worries, there's always a home for a deserving "gato" in my world, as long as the current incumbents agree.

Still missing my Twink.  But that's as it should be. :wink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline & I still miss each & every one of the cats we`ve had.

Anyway, getting back on topic - the competition is now closed. The winners will be announced in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Morning all, well I have a total of 102 Services watches (working or needing repair/servicing) so Bridgeman`s guess of 100 was the closest, well done that man :thumbsup:

As for the captions - they were all excellent and it was a hard job to choose between them.Finally Caroline & I decided AVO`s was the best -










"Aw dad, ye daft auld plonker, the vittenry said tae put Omega 3 in ma food!" :laugh:

Congratulations to you both & thanks to everyone who took part artytime:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

What a great surprise! Thanks very very very much Mach. Delighted .

super competition (and some brilliant captions) long may your posting and moderating continue.

what a brilliant forum :rltrlt: :rltrlt: :rltrlt: .


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Ach, ye're no sich a daft auld plonker after aw'!

Thank you so much, Mach, and huge congrats on your massive contribution. We look forward to the next 30,000! :notworthy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

worthy winners :thumbsup: the caption is clever :yes:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done everybody and well done sir mach


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations everyone. 

Later,
William


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

After crossing multiple European borders including 2 twice across the scottish border Macs wonderful prize arrived today.

it was to be a big book but I didn't realise what Mac meant by BIG. Coffee table now needs extra legs to support 519 pages of watch porn. Huge amount of reading and drawings to study ..fantastic so a great BIG thank you.



More pics shortly!

[/URL


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very generous Mach what a great gesture!!

Enjoy!!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

And just to reiterate, my prize also arrived today. Absolutely fantastic gesture, Mac. I am really going to enjoy browsing this over a glass or two of Rioja. Thank you so much!










And guess what, it fell open at the Cartier page! :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m glad you guys are pleased with the books & as you`ve no doubt discovered they are fecking heavy, I had to carry both of them to the Post Office :wacko: :laugh:

I hope they give you both many hours of enjoyment, just don`t drop them on your foot :swoon: :biggrin:


----------

